# Agility- how much do you practice?



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Just wondering how much you guys practice, how long you go for, that type of thing. I have access to the building and all the equipment now but really don't want to push her as she is still only 10 months old. We still have classes once a week.

I don't plan on having her jump more than her usual 8" if at all, and wouldn't put the teeter at full height either. Mostly work on contacts and ground work and the like.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

I don't generally start full agility training until the dog is at least a year old, since jumping and weaving can cause joint problems in a developing puppy. But that being said I do start working on basic obedience and contact work with my pups as part of their normal games. And teaching them to step over jumps that are set on the ground, playing in tunnels is always a fun one of course. And just getting them use to playing around the agility equipment. A training session for us probably last 30 minutes if we're just going over basics and up to an hour a day if we're learning something new. Since we'll devote 30 minutes to what we know, and then 20 minutes to a new trick and then 10 minutes to work them all together if the new trick was learned. If not then 10 minutes to chasing me around the grounds! LoL


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have my own indoor training building and all the equipment where I live, that said I train my youngster (16 months old ) 3-4 times a week. One session would be about 40 minutes BUT half that time is playing and games.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LynnI said:


> I have my own indoor training building and all the equipment where I live, that said I train my youngster (16 months old ) 3-4 times a week. One session would be about 40 minutes BUT half that time is playing and games.


I'm moving in next door 
I don't have an indoor training building, but I have a matted fenced area that's inside that we usually work in. I haven't worked much on agility in the past few days, but usually I try and do 2-3 times a week for 15-20 minutes a pop. (Same with Rally-O).


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

From our last trial in November I have to pretty well take the winter off as we have no place indoors to train and too much snow outside. In the spring we put the equipment outside at my sisters and train every other day for 15 to 20 minutes at the longest.

Remmy knows the equipment so I work on distance training etc. but Kiska just started competing in Jumpers last year so will have to get her started on the weaves, A-frame (which we will have to build this year) and teeter. Still for only about 15 minutes but will concentrate on the new equipment more.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I will ocationally go to my kennel clubs open floor times and in the summer and fall I will take my own equipment (1 tunnel, 1 teeter, 3 jumps, set of 12 weave poles, 1 tire jump) and work in my yard. I probably don't train as much as I should for agility, I do mostly obedience training.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Back when my husband was actively trialing Morgan last year, they would go to open floor times 4-5 nights a week for an hour each. Knowing my husband, he probably spent half of that time socializing so training time was more like 30-40 min. In the beginning, my husband would take Morgan to class on Saturday and do open floor only 1-2 nights a week to not overwhelm him. He would practice footwork and directionals in the park or at home another night or two. Morgan was already 2 when he started, so we didn't have to worry about modifying the equipment or jump height to prevent injury or joint stress but he was started with a blank slate so to speak.


----------

